# McKesson Billing



## fill.ess1@gmail.com

I'm researching billing companies that hire remote coders.  What has anyone heard regarding McKesson or Kforce companies???  good, bad indifferent??

thank you

Phyllis


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net

Hello,  I'm an R.N.  for 20 + years and I got interviewed by Mckesson for Billingual Disease Management, however,  i was not able to finish the interview because I  was not able to fit in one of their schedules.  I have a daughter who is Autistic  and  for now I would need  to work from home (Flexible).   I can tell you one thing that if you can work for Mckesson,  you will be  so happy.....  They are a very good company and they will help you advance you career.  I only wish that I could get my  situation with the schedules  in line so I could work for them....   Good Luck and God Bless!!!....


----------



## mcnaryk

*McKesson vs. Kforce*

Hello there! I have interviewed with both companies and was not hired by Kforce for not having previous work-from-home experience. But they seemed like a great company. I was hired by McKesson and will start remote coding for them 7/2/12. They have an awesome benefits package and I have only heard good things, so I am excited to start. It's a slow hiring process-I had 3 phone interviews and an online coding test just to get to this stage, so don't get discouraged. Good luck!!


----------



## helencombs

I find the responses interesting - I have a friend that has been with KForce for several years now and LOVES it! Says she won't go back to "the real world". But I have a co-worker who once worked for McKesson and said, when I was approached by them about a position "run, run for your life" - she said she would NEVER work with them again. So apparently, your mileage may vary.


----------



## cpccoder2008

mcnaryk said:


> Hello there! I have interviewed with both companies and was not hired by Kforce for not having previous work-from-home experience. But they seemed like a great company. I was hired by McKesson and will start remote coding for them 7/2/12. They have an awesome benefits package and I have only heard good things, so I am excited to start. It's a slow hiring process-I had 3 phone interviews and an online coding test just to get to this stage, so don't get discouraged. Good luck!!



If you don't mind me asking what were you hired on for ? I have applied at several companies and have had several interviews and either turned down the jobs because it was full time or wasn't offered the position. I have never worked from home either and was hoping to start part time before i gave up my current job just in case i didn't like it. I know its not for everyone staying inside all day long with no one to communicate with. I also base the jobs on pay, i currently make pretty well at my job so if i do work from home i'd expect at least more since i wouldn't have the same great benefits i have here. One job i was offered was to either code ER for facility/physician or to audit them. One was making $15.00 a hour the other was $1.50 a chart with a minimum of 15 charts per hour. I turned that position down because of the hours, they wanted over 40 a week and that was too much for me raising two small children.


----------



## mcnaryk

I was hired on full-time as a Multi-Specialty coder with an emphasis on anesthesia since that it what I am certified in. As far as I know, they only hire full-time. The pay is fair, and the price you pay for your benefits depends on your salary, which is nice.


----------



## Franni 

*getting discouraged quick*

I have been looking for a job from home also. I have been interviewed by MCKesson and KForce and others. I have taken 3 coding tests and done even more interviews. 


 I had one company tell me I passed the test and they would like to talk about a position to hire me on. The next thing you know; trying to get ahold of these people where like pulling teeth. Finally after trying a couple of weeks; of calling and being told they were not  or out in the coding field.  I managed to get the person and they said the position was taken. What was up with that.


----------



## kml1764

cpccoder2008 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what were you hired on for ? I have applied at several companies and have had several interviews and either turned down the jobs because it was full time or wasn't offered the position. I have never worked from home either and was hoping to start part time before i gave up my current job just in case i didn't like it. I know its not for everyone staying inside all day long with no one to communicate with. I also base the jobs on pay, i currently make pretty well at my job so if i do work from home i'd expect at least more since i wouldn't have the same great benefits i have here. One job i was offered was to either code ER for facility/physician or to audit them. *One was making $15.00 a hour the other was $1.50 a chart with a minimum of 15 charts per hour.* I turned that position down because of the hours, they wanted over 40 a week and that was too much for me raising two small children.



I have to ask...how can anyone accurately code 15 charts within an hour?  Is that really realistic?


----------



## zanalee

mcnaryk said:


> Hello there! I have interviewed with both companies and was not hired by Kforce for not having previous work-from-home experience. But they seemed like a great company. I was hired by McKesson and will start remote coding for them 7/2/12. They have an awesome benefits package and I have only heard good things, so I am excited to start. It's a slow hiring process-I had 3 phone interviews and an online coding test just to get to this stage, so don't get discouraged. Good luck!!



i'd went thru 3 interviews and took the test on Thursday, i havent gotten any response on my test. How long did it take them to respond to your test results?


----------



## mcnaryk

Hi Zanalee-
I took the online coding test on a Thursday and had a job offer (by phone) the next Tuesday. Best of luck!

-mcnaryk (Kristina)


----------



## homerd64

Kristina, when looking on their websites, they are listed by state, do you have to live in that state to do remote work, I wouldn't think so, but have always worked in an office setting.

Thanks for the input
Wendy


----------



## zanalee

mcnaryk said:


> Hi Zanalee-
> I took the online coding test on a Thursday and had a job offer (by phone) the next Tuesday. Best of luck!
> 
> -mcnaryk (Kristina)



Thanks Kristina, i took the test last Thursday, hopefully they call soon. How soon do you start?


----------



## mcnaryk

zanalee said:


> Thanks Kristina, i took the test last Thursday, hopefully they call soon. How soon do you start?



I start this coming Monday, July 2. Good luck!!


----------



## mcnaryk

homerd64 said:


> Kristina, when looking on their websites, they are listed by state, do you have to live in that state to do remote work, I wouldn't think so, but have always worked in an office setting.
> 
> Thanks for the input
> Wendy



You know, I originally applied a while back and can't remember the exact wording of the ad I applied to. I can tell you I went through Monster.com, and that McKesson told me they hire 90% of their coders to work remotely, with the option to work in office if they want to (and live close enough). I will be coding for the office out of Maine and I live in Mississippi, so coding from home is the better (and preferred!) choice for me.  Best of luck!

-Kristina


----------



## asmith79

How long did it take for your 3rd interview? I have had 2, the last one a few weeks ago and have not heard anything since. Not sure if I should give up hope or not.


----------



## mcnaryk

asmith79 said:


> How long did it take for your 3rd interview? I have had 2, the last one a few weeks ago and have not heard anything since. Not sure if I should give up hope or not.



Don't give up hope yet! It wasn't too long in between the second and third interview at first, but the manager had to reschedule the 3rd interview, so it was maybe 10-12 days between those two. But the whole process, start to finish, has taken me 5 months! So, it's not a quick process, but they are very thorough in who they hire, and that takes time. There's a background check, drug test, coding test, etc and that's all before the actual job offer. So no, don't give up yet!


----------



## zanalee

mcnaryk said:


> Don't give up hope yet! It wasn't too long in between the second and third interview at first, but the manager had to reschedule the 3rd interview, so it was maybe 10-12 days between those two. But the whole process, start to finish, has taken me 5 months! So, it's not a quick process, but they are very thorough in who they hire, and that takes time. There's a background check, drug test, coding test, etc and that's all before the actual job offer. So no, don't give up yet!



I called the recruiter for my test results, i passed. She was busy and forgot to email me my results, she was so busy i couldnt understand her just heard i passed, she was in a rush to get off so, i guess is the waiting game now.


----------



## aland000

*mckesson process*

at what point do they offer the test? i have had like 3 interviews so far but nothing mentioned about a test yet??

does anyone know if they are not going to hire you will they still let u know either way?? instead of waiting and wondering..???


----------



## mcnaryk

aland000 said:


> at what point do they offer the test? i have had like 3 interviews so far but nothing mentioned about a test yet??
> 
> does anyone know if they are not going to hire you will they still let u know either way?? instead of waiting and wondering..???



It was after the 3rd interview that I got a call back from the recruiter to set up the coding test. I don't know if they would've told me if I was not a candidate-I would hope so rather than keep me waiting/wondering.


----------



## zanalee

I'm still waiting for an offer since i passed the interviews and the test. I will try and call her again next week, hopefully she isnt so busy.


----------



## smorton255

I have began the inteview process for Mckesson and wanted to hear from those of you who have been hired to code remotely. Are you happy with the decision? I just want to know a little inside info before jumping in. I've seen mixed reviews about how the company is to work for, so just wondering from those who currently work for them. 
Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## cpccoder2008

kml1764 said:


> I have to ask...how can anyone accurately code 15 charts within an hour?  Is that really realistic?



I think the 15 charts per hour was to Audit the ER charges for physician/facility and the $15.00 per hour was the pay to code the ER records. It seemed very fast paced and i didn't feel comfortable with the position. Also when i asked about the hours they were from 8-5 which was fine but you could only work those hours and you were expected to make up hours, so if my son was sick they asked if i could work either sat or sun to make it up which is really rediculous if you ask me. I explained to her that i could probably work an extra hour each day but like i said they would only allow you to work 8-5.  I have a 3 yr old and just a few months ago he came down with the flu and tonsilits on a monday and was in bed running fever, vomitting and not eating for 3 days and of course momma couldn't leave his side, well by that thurs he was feeling better but i couldn't bring him to daycare since the fever had just stopped that wed and the say it has to be 24 hours since the last fever, plus he wasn't eating 100% and you could tell he was very weak, well friday morning i wake up to go to wrok and guess what, momma catches it.. i was in bed all weekend and had to go to the Urgent Care monday after work. I missed the entire week of work between my son being sick and me catching it. So like i explained to the lady giving the interview there would be times like that when i'm unable to make up those hours. All in all i just felt this wasn't a good company to work for. It wasn't Mc Kesson, i'm really not sure what company it was. I tend to put out alot of resume's when i see Remote Position's and get confused with which one is calling me back


----------



## sabarinath

*Remote - McKesson*



mcnaryk said:


> Hello there! I have interviewed with both companies and was not hired by Kforce for not having previous work-from-home experience. But they seemed like a great company. I was hired by McKesson and will start remote coding for them 7/2/12. They have an awesome benefits package and I have only heard good things, so I am excited to start. It's a slow hiring process-I had 3 phone interviews and an online coding test just to get to this stage, so don't get discouraged. Good luck!!



Hi
 I would greatly appreciate if you could share McKesson mail id so that I can try for remote coding..
my Mail id is :       sabarinathcoder@gmail.com
Waiting for ur response.

Regards
Sabari L


----------



## mcnaryk

sabarinath said:


> Hi
> I would greatly appreciate if you could share McKesson mail id so that I can try for remote coding..
> my Mail id is :       sabarinathcoder@gmail.com
> Waiting for ur response.
> 
> Regards
> Sabari L



Hi Sabari:

I went through Monster.com and found the job listing on that web site. Or you can search Careers on the McKesson.com site. Good luck!


----------



## aland000

*Mckesson callback finally*

i received a call back and i am being sent the online test? 
in comparison to cpc , cpc-h exams  is it hard ??? ieasier or very similar ? i  am so nervous


----------



## mcnaryk

aland000 said:


> i received a call back and i am being sent the online test?
> in comparison to cpc , cpc-h exams  is it hard ??? ieasier or very similar ? i  am so nervous



EASY!! Especially compared to the tests you mentioned. It's multiple choice and not timed, but they DO look at how long it takes you overall and how many you get right. Just remember your first instinct with multiple choice is usually the right one. Good luck!


----------



## cingram

If you all dont mind me asking what is the pay?


----------



## aland000

i did receive an offer !!! thanks for all the info..how long did it take for u to get the pc etc? are u enjoying it so far?


----------



## mcnaryk

aland000 said:


> i did receive an offer !!! thanks for all the info..how long did it take for u to get the pc etc? are u enjoying it so far?



The PC arrived on my start date, which I think is common (they arrange the overnight FedEx shipping so it will arrive on Day 1). There is a list of Assignments and other info that comes with it. I am enjoying it so far-am still waiting for my SCC exam (internal McKesson coding test) to be scheduled so I can actually get coding-I live in a rural area so they are having trouble getting it scheduled but assure me they have a plan! I'm getting paid, so even though I'm a little bored right now, I know once I get coding it will be great. Congrats!


----------



## aland000

so what do you do until you get to actually code ??? i live in in the city limits so it probably wont take long to get mine scheduled after i start i assume...
thanks for the info!!


----------



## mcnaryk

aland000 said:


> so what do you do until you get to actually code ??? i live in in the city limits so it probably wont take long to get mine scheduled after i start i assume...
> thanks for the info!!



I sent you a Private Message..


----------



## Danyel1971

I was recently hired by Mckesson, but I haven't started yet, can anybody tell me the training schedule, like what time of day is it and for how days or weeks is the training.

Thanks


----------



## smeredith

*Remote - McKesson*

Advise to remote coders looking for jobs

*Does anyone know how many remote coders McKesson employees? * That was my main reason for finding this thread then noticed all of your questions and comments.  McKesson has a position posted for Remote Coding Manager and I am wondering what the manager to coder ratio is.  I realize I am posting to an old thread but hopefully this will be helpful to someone.  I have worked for KForce for a year.  KForce, as do all remote and travel coder contract hiring companies, recognize and retain remote/ travel coders for hard work, knowledge level, and keeping the client happy.  No one necessarily starts out coding 15 charts an hour, but the more experience you have and the longer you do it and get used to their doctors and systems, the faster you get- that applies to any new client or remote position.  Sometimes, I can code 20 EM charts in an hour, sometimes I have done 100 in 6 hours.  Those days make me really tired.  I too was happy to get out of the office environment and work at home away from people that spend their time gossiping about other people that they dont even know and make up stories that aren't true..  And working remotely is a whole new world.  It does take some getting used to.  Back to the positive- KForce is a GREAT Company to work for.  I have worked for them for a little over a year.  I interviewed for managerial positions about a year ago and I agree it did take forever to get to talk to someone at McKesson.  They wanted someone with experience managing 80 coders and that was not me. Why people don't call you back- either you didn't prepare for the interview well, you are not what they are looking for or for some reason they dont think you are a good match, or, they didn't get the contract they were trying to hire you for. Or, in between all the calls and interviews, someone else popped up that was a better match for their position.  Or, you didn't interview well with someone.  Also- in working various contract jobs and interviewing with companies that did not work for, (since I got laid off from my job in 2009); I inquired due to my suspicions and learned that SOMETIMES these companies DO get prepared for new contracts that are pending, so they will have the staff to support the contract.  Makes sense to me.  They can't sign a contract then struggle to find qualified staff.  They don't need a bunch of new coders, if they dont have work for you.  BUT if that does happen to you, and then they don't get the contract, you might ask them to refer you to another recruiter at another company, and if they like you for whatever reason, they will.  So all I can say is keep trying, and prepare well for the interview.  There are TONS of resources out there on what questions you might be asked, as well as what questions to ask. Do your research on the company itself- I mean- are you sure you really want to work for them?  Some are much more financially viable and successful than others. Do your research on company financials and customers, and I don't mean just what is on their website. Good Luck!
Sharon Meredith, CPC, CEMC, CHCA, MCS-P


----------



## charissesimone

I got hired for cardiology coder which pays in the range of $17-19/hr as the multicoder pays higher starting  @ $17-20 based off experience. You have to take online test then drug test & having to pass SCC exam after hire.


----------



## charissesimone

@ Danyel1971 -
It can take from about 2 weeks from interview to 2 months due to clearance do to "HireRight!" background check & drug test. They give you a hire date to start you job duties after everything has cleared.


----------



## wwilhelm

Hi,

I've recently been contacted by McKesson for a remote position. Waiting for a second interview. Wondering for those who have been hired how you like working for this company? Are you busy enough? Challenged? What training was involved? Any info you can provide would be really helpful. 

Wendy


----------



## zanalee

I passed the interview then was given the online test, never call or email my results. I called the senior recruiter who gave me the test after passing the interview, she told me she has been really busy and that i passed the test, I didnt hear from her for 2 wks, so i called and left messages after messages finally respond and was told the hiring manager didnt accept my application, i was so confused i really thought i got the job. Didnt give me an explaination as what i did wrong,??? if i didnt pass the interview why would they give me the test?????


----------



## Nk_truong

mcnaryk said:


> Hi Zanalee-
> I took the online coding test on a Thursday and had a job offer (by phone) the next Tuesday. Best of luck!
> 
> -mcnaryk (Kristina)



Hi, can you please tell me what type of coding questions they ask you, how long was the test and did you take the online coding test from hom? 

Thanks!


----------

